

UC Davis pepper spray cop gets $38G worker's compensation settlement - lukashed
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/10/24/uc-davis-pepper-spray-cop-gets-38g-worker-compensation-settlement/

======
bonemachine
He certainly didn't deserve any death threats.

But I wonder how much compensation the students got for being maced -- in
contravention of his own department's guidelines for using such measures.

